# Achat MacBook Pro avec réduction étudiante



## goodspeed_11 (19 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis étudiant et vient de constater que je bénéficie d'une réduction de 12% grâce à mon université. 
J'ai un Apple Store à proximité de chez moi et je souhaiterai l'entrée de gamme des MacBook Pro (à 1249).

Ma question est : est-ce que je peux aller acheter ton Macbook Pro à l'Apple Store directement et bénéficier de ma réduction étudiant ?
Ou suis-je obligé de passer par internet .. ?


----------



## chinoisurfer (19 Janvier 2013)

appel l'apple store à côté de chez toi  Normalement oui il font la réduction apple on campus.


----------



## Master21 (19 Janvier 2013)

Je confirme, à l'apple-store tu as la même réduction que sur le site !

Il est donc à 1100 !


----------



## goodspeed_11 (19 Janvier 2013)

A parfait ! 

Et pour les modalité de paiement on peut régler en liquide ou on est obliger de débloquer la carte bancaire ?


----------



## Mathias170390 (20 Janvier 2013)

alors pour ma part j'ai eu le miens par le site internet, mais tu peux aller dans l'Apple Store, montrer ta carte étudiante en cours de validité (vu que ton université à un partenariat avec Apple) et tu devras payer la somme qu'il reste. donc 1100 , après liquide, chèque espèce....


----------



## goodspeed_11 (20 Janvier 2013)

OK, perfecto !

Merci pour vos réponses claires et rapides


----------



## kaos (20 Janvier 2013)

Une amie viens d'acheter un macbook pro 13 - 2012 sur le refurb pour 930/940 euros


----------



## goodspeed_11 (20 Janvier 2013)

arf ...

La garantie est de combien ? 6 mois ou 1 an ?
Il n'y a quasi jamais de 13" sur le refurb :/


----------



## edd72 (20 Janvier 2013)

goodspeed_11 a dit:


> arf ...
> 
> La garantie est de combien ? 6 mois ou 1 an ?
> Il n'y a quasi jamais de 13" sur le refurb :/



La même que du neuf.

Apple ne fait aucune différence entre le neuf et le refurb en terme de garantie:
- 1 an
- 90 jours ExpressLane
- AppleCare souscrivable la première année (pour garantie 3 ans et ExpressLane 3 ans)


----------



## kaos (20 Janvier 2013)

Par contre les offres changent chaque nuit et on ne sait pas combien il y en a , donc quand on trouve une machine qui conviens , on prends de suite / quite a annuler pour changer .

C'est quand même 300 euros de différence , c'est pas négligeable


----------



## goodspeed_11 (20 Janvier 2013)

J'ai quand même un peu peur par rapport à du neuf neuf :/

Même si c'est du bon matos qui tient normalement dans la durée.. 
on s'est pas pourquoi il est là ..


----------



## kaos (20 Janvier 2013)

Une peur absolument non fondée et bien ancré dans nos cerveaux ( moi y compris 
Cependant , un ordinateur reconditionné a en fait plus de chance de ne pas avoir de problémes .

Je vais développer et j&#8217;espère que j'aurais les bons mots afin que tu comprenne mon raisonnement .
Chaque ordi est presque unique , les composants qui sont dedans sont tous différents , on limite leur valeur / capacité et tolérances de façon logicielle . Ex : pas une barrete de ram ne fait réellement ce qu'il y a sur l'étiquette / idem disques durs )

Donc parfois on tombe sur des ordis a problèmes, petits ou gros .
Dans une grande majorité des cas , les problèmes arrivent dans les premiers mois .

En suivant ce raisonnement , une machine ayant déjà été "utilisée" en boutique , aura plus de chance d'avoir son problème si elle doit en avoir un , rapidement diagnostiqué.

Toutes les offres Refurb repassent en usine pour des séries de test draconiens .

Donc on peut en conclure qu'il est légèrement plus fiable d'avoir une machine qui à volée quelques heures ( sous surveillance quand même des magasins ) alors qu'un ordi neuf / vierge amorceras son probléme avec l'utilisateur et sous sa responsabilité .

Bon je sais on pourrait trouver ça tirer par les cheveux comme ça mais c'est cohérent à mes yeux après presque 20 ans bien tassé d'expérience d'informatique .

Je répond d'avance a celui qui va arriver en disant " oui mais mois une fois j'ai eu un reconditionné qui ... "

Je trouve qu'il faut encourager le refurb encore trop rare chez les marques et Apple frappe fort avec ça et permet l'accés aux gens ayant de petits budget d'acceder a des machines neuves" avec de bonnes reduction ( c'est quand meme pas du 50% hein ?! ) mais c'est cool .

J'ai mon deuxième ordinateur provenant du refurb , je suis à l'origine de presque 8 achats de portables sur le refurb et avec la différence , ils ont tous acheté l'apple care .

Ils achetent donc une machine (neuve) venant du refurb presque au méme prix que le neuf mais avec 3 ans de garantie ....

Pour moi y'a méme pas à réfléchir , j'aurais pourtant pu acheter du neuf .

Mais je dis pas que je ne reprendrais pas du neuf non plus ... et pour conclure je pense que le refurb est une solution à ne pas négliger mais j'ai l'impression que pour les swtichers ne connaissant pas Apple , il y a souvent de la réticence , alors que les macusers convaincu sont plus en confiance.


----------



## goodspeed_11 (20 Janvier 2013)

Déjà je te remercie pour tes précisions et tu m'as en quelque sorte convaincu je dois l'avouer.

C'est vrai qu'un ordinateur sortie d'usine n'a pas vraiment été testé (je suppose) alors qu'un mac ayant eut un souci à du être obligatoirement re-travaillé et donc "personnellement" traité ! 

Mais les mac qui sont dans le refurb n'ont pas forcément eut de problèmes si ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h32 ----------

Ah et juste au niveau des batteries ca se passe comment ? (une idée) ?

Ils remplacent systématiquement ou non ?


----------



## kaos (21 Janvier 2013)

Bien sur que non et Apple va même jusquà le marquer lorsqu'un ordinateur vient du SAV ou un truc comme ça , donc dans le refurb si tu vois un ordi ou il n'y a rien de noté en particulier c'est une machine qui n'a jamais eu de soucis ... heureusement , ils sont vendus moins cher car ils ont été allumé et mis en expos quelques semaines .

La seule différence visible sera le carton de livraison marron tout moche ( mais avec tout les accessoires )

Petite astuce , le refurb ferme vers 2/3 hrs du mat et ré ouvre ensuite avec beaucoup plus de choix , parfois rien de génial pendant 1 semaines.

Les changements et ou évolutions de gammes sont propices a trouver de bonnes affaires , puisque les apple store renvoie et changent les machine de démos .

A une epoque il arrivait d'avoir de tres bonnes surprises sur le refurb , j'avais commandé un Macbook noir avec 512 Mo de ram et je l'ai reçu avec 2Go gratos , ça arrive fréquemment .


Pour voir ce que ça donne à la réception



































Voilà , moi avec la différence gagnée ( + de 300 Eur ) j'ai acheté l'apple care ( 2 ans de plus a la garantie constructeur de 1 an / donc 3 ans au total ) et un adaptateur écran externe , un paquet de clope et une bière en térasse :love:

J'espere que tout ça t'auras convaincu parce quavec les photos j'ai tiré mes dernières cartouches


----------



## goodspeed_11 (21 Janvier 2013)

pas mal, pas mal !
Bon je vais regarder ca, je me laisse jusqu'à dimanche prochain sinon lundi je file à l'apple Store x)

Merci encore !


----------



## kaos (21 Janvier 2013)

le refurb


----------



## lastnero (22 Janvier 2013)

J'ai moi aussi bénéficié de la réduc apple on campus.
Mais j'ai oublié ma carte d'étudiant en allant a l'apple store. Pas de soucis, juste en montrant que j'avais des identifiants et que je pouvais me connecter sur le site de la fac, ils me l'ont faite


----------

